# Driver has been disabled (code 32)



## mlovy (Feb 26, 2006)

My CD-ROM drive (NEC CD-RW NR-9100A) no longer works. When I insert a cd, the green light on the drive turns on for a few moments and then goes off. The Windows Device Manager lists the device with a yellow explanation mark next to it and states the following: "A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)". I've followed the Troubleshooting instructions regarding uninstalling and reinstalling the device but this does not help. I've downloaded the driver for this device from Dell and tried to install it, but I get the following message from the Drive Firmware Flash Utility "Target NEC NR-9100A is not found correctly".

I have a Dell Dimensions 2300 running Windows XP Home Edition.

Anyone have any ideas on how to make my cd drive work again?

Thanks in advance - Mike


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060

Even if you have not removed ezcd creator this may apply. If not comfortable working in registry, don't.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning Mike, that message you are getting sounds ominous.
Firmware is the software that is loaded into a CDROM or whatever that actually determines how that machine behaves and what it can read or write to, power settings for different media etc. (heavy stuff)
As a general rule anyone playing with drive firmware tend to have a kill rate of about 75% from my experience. I personally learned long ago to leave it alone!
It sounds like you have done something adverse with your drive firmware.
In many cases this means "Viking Funeral" time!
You may be able to revert to the original firmware but from my experience this is unlikely, most drives will not go back.
You could try the drive in a different machine to see if it might work and maybe able to do something with it but I am sorry to suggest you will most likely need a new drive and understand the law of TFN. (touch nothing)
Others may have different ideas.
By the way, welcome to TSG, they are a really nice bunch here.
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## mlovy (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks SacsTC, you pointed me in the right direction. I went to the Roxio Easy CD Creator web site and saw the identical instructions found on the Microsoft web site. As soon as I deleted Easy CD Creator and deleted two registry entries, my CD ROM worked again. I reinstalled Easy CD Creator and all is well. Thanks for the quick and very helpful response. Mike.


----------

